# Breeding Bea



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She has quite the story, looking forward to seeing her pictures. Hope she cooperates with settling this year 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I am later than I planned getting pictures up but here they are! First one is when I picked her up, 2nd treating the injury for a few weeks and then all healthy and pretty last summer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Pretty girl, and I like the sire!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like her,Should make for a nice baby


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice, she's a really pretty mare. Hope you have better luck getting her to stay in foal this year.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Boy she is nice looking! Other than that nasty wound. Glad she found a good home.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well on our way!!! Only a 17 yesterday so hopefully breed next week


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Tomorrow is the big day! Had a 33 today so the stud is being collected as I type and we breed tomorrow. Everyone cross their fingers and pray! Tricky little mare has been causing me havoc for a year and a half now but this time there is already a culture in the incubator and a nice shot of an ovulatiry agent with her name on it. That little **** will force her to ovulate on in the wee hours Friday morning then three days of post breeding antibiotic uterine infusions to hedge our bets. Come on Bea!!!


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thinking lots of happy baby thoughts for you and Bea today!! Best of luck!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck, sending baby vibes. It sounds like she is in good hands. I'm sure your vets may know about this but it wouldn't hurt to run it by them. A lot of times giving a mare a series of oxytocin injections after breeding helps them rid that pesky fluid. Retaining fluid can be a big cause of mares not catching. Here is an article on it that is a pretty good read.

Oxytocin use in the mare during breeding


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Lovely mare. Good luck


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

This poor mare is an oxy pro! I have kinda made her own program for it and it works like a charm for her. I do a 1cc IV shot 4hrs post breeding another 1cc IV 2 hours after that then switch to 1cc IM for 12-16 hrs after that. Only thing that will actually clear this mare up. One of the toughest breeders I have ever encountered :/


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well today went well! Bred her with a 36mm follicle, collection was outstanding at 2.8 billion cells/mL!!! No fluid and edema 2. Actually insemenated into the horn that she will ovulate in to increase chances. 

Fun side note, I have been breeding her myself for last year and 3 cycles this year, she has always been very tricky and I would actually have to hold her cervix closed for 30 seconds or so after breeding to keep her from pushing the dose back out. Called in the aid of my mentor this breeding and he called me freaked out that she was able to push semen back out when he was still breeding. Apparently that's not physically possible. Congrats Bea, your breaking all the rule books!!!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Go Bea!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

True to form Bea has once again let this breeding go sideways. Somehow, someway she resisted the ovulatory agent and 24hrs after the second breeding she had a odd shaped 44mm follicle. Darn mare!!!! We are still optimistic for a baby since the semen was fantastic at 48hrs and we have dealt with several stallions in the past that have had live, viable semen 7 days post breeding when we flushed embryos... Fingers crossed that this stud can hold out for 24 extra hours!!! Will find out this morning if she ovulated yesterday or if she will really frustrate us.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

This mare is driving me crazy!!! Still hasn't ovulated. Breeding again today. She started to regress the big follicle but has grown a second. She was bred again today and given a different ovulatory drug. She has a 44 and a 39 as of this am. Watch her decide that she wants twins now. Crazy mare.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She ovulated one!!!!! Looks like the second will go today. Decided to breed her again today since the second follicle has had a more normal growing process then the one that has ovulated. Possibility of twins but we will cross that bridge if/when it comes. Here is the second follicle sitting pretty at a 40


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

And she did double ovulate. Check for twins on the 18th.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The mares are being a little difficult this year. Goldie was checked early, no signs of ovulation, multiple small follicles both sides. Come back in 2 weeks. Ok, now we have a 20 on the left and MSF on the right. Come back in a week. On Monday March 28th we have a 30, give her an HCG shot and come back on the 30th, we won't miss her for sure. She'll probably be ready on the 1st or 2nd. Mmmm hmmmm, on Weds, the 30th, she has ovulated. ON A 30? Who ovulates on a 30? So run home and grab the stallion and breed her real quick because her cervix is still open, so it's worth a shot. We go in on Monday (tomorrow) to see what she's doing. I'm hopeful because she's spent the last several nights right next to the stallion, no interest. Zero, zip, nada. 

Now the other two? They're just taking their sweet time being in transition. I'm kind of hopeful that Dunnie might be ready tomorrow but.......we'll see. Pepi, she's not really acting like it at all. So again, we'll see. Siiiigh......


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck to both of you, I'm glad I'm not going through it again. 
Contemplated on breeding my mare again this year for a split second for a 3/4 friesian as I could probably sell it for a decent price. Nah, I want my mare back to ride.

I'm sure they will take


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

*raises hand*

If she does show twins, obviously you will pinch one. How high is the chance she'll lose both? I've heard its quite common when pinching twins. 

I'm curious, I have plans to breed in about 5 or so years. So I'm trying to learn!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> If she does show twins, obviously you will pinch one. How high is the chance she'll lose both? I've heard its quite common when pinching twins.
> 
> I'm curious, I have plans to breed in about 5 or so years. So I'm trying to learn!


While it does create a risk of losing both twins, it is still the better option when given the choice between pinching vs not pinching. 

My cousin pinched a twin on her mare almost two years ago, ultrasound two weeks had one healthy baby. She now has a lovely yearling filly. 

A Morgan breeder on my Facebook friend list had surprise twins last month (the twin was missed in early ultrasounds). Very lucky turnout as the mare carried full term and due to labor issues had a vet pulling the first foal and finding/positioning the second foal, but still a RollerCoaster ride between vet care/shots and are still under close watch.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Yes, I'd always pinch. You can always rebreed. Can't bring back a dead mare over being an idiot. I was curious. 

Not to hijack, but is it common to miss twins on an ultrasound? And is there a cutoff point for pinching? 

I find breeding fascinating, but a lot of the breeders I get to talk to around here are the 'color' breeders. That don't care about much expect pretty colors.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Twins are actually pretty common in some breeds. Warm bloods, thoroughbreds and drafts are most common. If I remember correctly there is something like a 20% chance of twins with all breedings but early embryonic death is common with twins. 

As for pinching there is a very short window. You can see that babies at 12 days and want to punch before implantation occurs around day 16-17. After that there is too much fluid released into the uterus and most likely the whole pregnancy is lost. However on the short end of the pregnancy, say day 12, the embryos are tougher and more like punching a grape than the later day 16 small water balloon. With this analogy you va. Also get an idea of the difference in fluid released. It is important if/when you pinch a twin you only mess around with one embryo, normally the larger of the two. If you are unable to pinch it successfully and it "squirts" away from you instead of popping don't try to figure out with one you were dealing with. Come back and look in a day and two and see if there is one embryo or two. Most often enough damage was done to render the one you tried to pinch non viable. Then if you accidentally get the wrong one and try again you have successfully terminated the pregancy instead of reducing it.

If my mare does end up with twins I don't think I will pinch them. She has had too many problems getting pregnant in the first place for me to feel comfortable causing the (very) slight trauma to her uterus. I think for her I would carefully watch the twins and hope for the early embryonic death of one and if by day 22ish they have not resolved the second baby I will terminate the whole pregnancy and try again. But we will just wait and see if there is even a need to worry about twins with her yet.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't researched because I didn't have to deal with twins. What is the percentage rate that a twin pregnancy will reduce to a singleton on it's own?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is an awesome paper with a lot of information about twins. According to this 77% of twins will naturally reduce to one baby or complete loss of the pregnancy.:


http://hagyard.com/custdocs/Management of Twins.pdf


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful horses can't wait for the foal.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well preg check today and no baby or babies. Darn mare!!! Going to switch stallions on her for one I can do on farm breeding with (and the baby daddy of my buckskin filly) Hope to transfer the other breeding to a different mare. Really frustrated and disappointed. Good thing she is a cutie!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triple E said:


> Well preg check today and no baby or babies. Darn mare!!! Going to switch stallions on her for one I can do on farm breeding with (and the baby daddy of my buckskin filly) Hope to transfer the other breeding to a different mare. Really frustrated and disappointed. Good thing she is a cutie!


Oh man, that just bites, doesn't it?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That really is a bummer, sorry


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Whelp, bred bea again and waiting on an OV. Wanted to post some pics of the new stallion Dun Walla Walla since I swapped her!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Fingers crossed, let's hope she catches and settles!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe she will like this fellow better. fingers crossed!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Keeping you and Bea in my thoughts, and awaiting positive news


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Confirmed in foal to Dun Walla Walla today!!!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yippeee, finally. Congrats!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

LoriF said:


> Yippeee, finally. Congrats!!!


Thank you! And she sure did take her sweet time! Now gunna color test the stud to see if I have a chance at a black or grulla baby


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

And her due date is April Fools... I wouldn't expect less from Bea! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> And her due date is April Fools... I wouldn't expect less from Bea! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying


Oh, that is too much.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Bea is home!!! And very happy about it too. The 21 she will get a preg check and see if the baby has a heartbeat! Now a pic of the pretty girl herself


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Grrrrr Can't see the pic

Hoping for a heartbeat anyway


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Got the sires DNA back and he is AA for agouti.... So looks like a bay or bay dun are my only options. Going to hope for a bay dun colt but will probably end up with a bay filly lol! Going to try and add a poll if anyone wants to vote


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Or not cause I can't figure out how to add the poll


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

At the top of the thread, there's a drop-down menu that says "Thread Tools." There should be an option to "Add a Poll to this Thread" or something like that.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> At the top of the thread, there's a drop-down menu that says "Thread Tools." There should be an option to "Add a Poll to this Thread" or something like that.


Drafty you are amazing thank you!!!! I added the sub catergory of having white because there is so little on both Bea and the sire, Bea has a small star and half a cornet band, the sire (aka Wally) has only the snip. Thought it might be fun to add that to the poll


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

We have a heartbeat!!!! Now time to settle down for the long wait...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It seems like a long wait now, but man it goes fast. Good luck for a healthy pregnancy and foal. Can't wait to see it next year.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Crossing fingers! Can't wait to see what she produces next spring.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How exciting!
She's a gorgeous mare <3<3


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Bea is doing great! 45 day ultrasound was beautiful and we could see all four feet, spine and a cute little head turned to look at the probe lol. Still going to try and figure out the gender towards the end of this week, but she was being sweet and letting me take pictures with her so I wanted to add that to here


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Been a while since bea got an update (since this is the boring part of the wait). Anyway she is almost out of the first trimester and is 111 days along. I think she is loving being pregnant, all the extra food, love and no work at all. Figured it would be fun to put up some pictures to compare with later on, she's a fidgeting little turd so they aren't very good but you can get an idea


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Very pretty girl. Do I remember you saying that you do your own US? Did you ever find out if it's a colt or a filly?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes I do! I'm about 80% sure it's a colt so we will see how it ends up. Figure in the end there is only the 2 options lol


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> Yes I do! I'm about 80% sure it's a colt so we will see how it ends up. Figure in the end there is only the 2 options lol


LOL That's how I was thinking too with my foal. I didn't bother with a sixty day ultrasound because I was going to keep this baby either way. Through my mares whole pregnancy I just knew it was going to be a colt and then....FILLY!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Lol! I'm pretty sure I saw all. The equipment for a colt but this silly mare would make me believe that just so she can have an evil villain cackle when she delivers a filly. I'm happy either way but am still hoping for a colt


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

FINALLY!! I just got all caught up on this thread. CONGRATS ON WHATEVER SHE HAS!! Through my mare's pregnancy I thought it was a boy and it was! The color is what I wasn't expecting lol! I'm so looking forward to this baby next year!! Keep us all updated.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I haven't posted in ages!!! Mostly since this is just the long boring part. Bea is 184 days today and her baby is about the size of a beagle. She is also now over the hump and on the second half of her pregnancy!!! It's been super rainy recently but still warm enough that I haven't been blanketing during the day. Which means when she's super wet and the winter coat is controlled you can see a baby bump!!!! Lol just a lil one but she is most certainly fuller through her flanks. Happy Halloween everyone!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

You can definitely tell she's thicker. Cute little mare, I can't wait to see the little one.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Bea is 241 days along!!! Can't believe that it's been this long already. But now I need some help... I don't have a registered name picked out for the little ******... Any kind souls out there who might be willing to throw out some ideas? I want to combine the Sire and Dam names. Names I want to possibly use from Beas side are King Fritz, Danzing, Internationally, or Northern Dancer or Affirmed. Bea's registered name is Cash N Chexx and Bea could also be a fun spelling for "be". From the side the big names are Great Red Pine, Topsial Whiz, Walla Walla Whiz with dun as a fun spelling for "done" Sire name is Dun Walla Walla. I'm at a loss so any ideas would be awesome! And merry Christmas!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dun Bea Whizzin' was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Dun Bea Whizzin' was the first thing that popped into my head.


HAHA!!! I hadn't even come close to using "whizzin" thank you!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll have to think on it a little. I can hardly believe how time has flown.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Isn't it amazing how the days seem to pass so astonishingly quick but agonizingly slow as well? I went out and was playing with a new camera yesterday and snapped some quick photos of her...Thought I should share


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can hardly wait for spring


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

OP,
What state are you from? Any pics of the stallion?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

WinstonH123 said:


> OP,
> What state are you from? Any pics of the stallion?


I'm way up north in Califonia, about 45 minutes from the Oregon border and about an hour away from Mount Shasta. Here are some pictures of the sire


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day by day keeps ticking away! But we did have the biggest snowstorm in several years roll in today and thought I'd share some pictures! The first two you can see the baby bump!!! Happy new year everyone


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG!!!! Just went out to feed everyone and as I was walking through the herd looking everyone over I noticed Bea standing off to herself splay legged and absolutely frozen. I go over thinking she must of hurt herself somehow and nope, it was just her baby throwing a tantrum! First time I have seen it move and it was having a giant fit. Her sides were moving several inches in and out with what I can only assume was rapid kicking. Bea was not amused at all and was sure that she was unable to move at all during the entire episode. The whole pregnancy got so much more real tonight... there really is a big, healthy, strong foal in there that we will meet in approx. 3 months!!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 281!!!! Not a whole lot to say but a picture is worth a thousand words right? Lol


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 285. I know that this is close to the last post but there are changes!!!! She's having a harder time hiding the baby now and I noticed there are udder changes! Very slight but they are there. I had a minor freak out but talked myself down. She's a maiden so that means lots of ups and downs. But I still got worried and did an ultrasound. Baby is healthy and placenta is attached well and isn't showing any thickness so all seems good. Now here are the pictures! First udder pic was from 5days ago.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I did the same freak out when my maiden mares udder started changing at 270 days last year. Everything went extremely well with healthy baby and placenta.

Bea is looking so healthy and shiny. She looks good.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you!!! Maidens just always turn me into a wreck


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I just found this one and got caught up. Beautiful parents. Looking forward to a healthy baby.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww big girly, can't wait for the little one to come.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 296! Baby is starting to move less and less and bea just keeps expanding! Here are pictures from this morning out in the rain.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 301!!! Can't believe we have made t this far, only 19 more days and we are clear!! Bea also decided that the 300 day mark is when she was going to start building a bag. Still carrying high and tight so this is really the only change. But I think it's a pretty big change for 12 hours. First bag pic is from last night, second is this morning. Also wanted to add that she is not stalled currently so I'm hoping it's more than just buildup from lack of exercise.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 309. Huge change last night so I thought I would share. I am also thinking of starting a delegate foaling thread once she hits 320 days so everyone doesn't have to wander through this long one. What do you guys think? Anyway pics of her udder from last night and this morning. Baby still hasnt really dropped but it will happen. And for anyone who waited with me last year for jubilee she is the one photo bombing the last picture


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Day 309. Huge change last night so I thought I would share. I am also thinking of starting a delegate foaling thread once she hits 320 days so everyone doesn't have to wander through this long one. What do you guys think? Anyway pics of her udder from last night and this morning. Baby still hasnt really dropped but it will happen. And for anyone who waited with me last year for jubilee she is the one photo bombing the last picture


In my years on the forum, whenever a new thread was started when the mare was closer, it ended up being two threads to update because not all the subscribers moved to the newer thread and asked for updates on the older thread. There are also some members that enjoy going through the entire (long thread) to read all the stories and changes. It also saves you from repeating yourself, answering the same questions and reposting all the important details if you just continue with the current thread ;-)


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

@SunnyDraco thank you! I hadn't really thought about having to update 2 threads. One it is!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> @SunnyDraco thank you! I hadn't really thought about having to update 2 threads. One it is!


When I was new to the forum, I heard a lot of mentions about a particular foaling thread from the year before I joined... so I read it. Not every page, skipped quite a few but got a very general idea of its saga. If you ever think your thread is getting long, just look back at this: 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> When I was new to the forum, I heard a lot of mentions about a particular foaling thread from the year before I joined... so I read it. Not every page, skipped quite a few but got a very general idea of its saga. If you ever think your thread is getting long, just look back at this:
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/


I think that thread may actually be the reason I joined the Forum!! I was addicted. Where is @Golden Horse anyway?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

egrogan said:


> I think that thread may actually be the reason I joined the Forum!! I was addicted. Where is @Golden Horse anyway?


I was hooked with this saga:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/lenas-foaling-thread-95035/

As it went on, there were more and more references to the previous year's foaling saga. Unknown breeding dates with mares that get as big as a house early on certainly get you hooked waiting for the baby


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

egrogan said:


> I think that thread may actually be the reason I joined the Forum!! I was addicted. Where is @Golden Horse anyway?


Quite sure she is on another forum, under a different user name, but same horse name


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh my gosh!!! Boy I hope Bea doesn't string us along as long as Ace did! Bea is giving me the feeling she's going to be very sudden when she decides to foal. She seems to gain ground incredibly fast, then hold for a while then bam! She's 10 steps ahead again.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Boy I hope Bea doesn't string us along as long as Ace did! Bea is giving me the feeling she's going to be very sudden when she decides to foal. She seems to gain ground incredibly fast, then hold for a while then bam! She's 10 steps ahead again.


But it does prove that long sagas making long foaling threads pull in the subscribers, bring more subscribers and creates addicts... so don't feel overwhelmed by the number of pages in the thread. It tells a story and creates addicts who are reading and following for a happily ever after ending. ;-)


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 317 Bea just keeps on going in leaps and bounds. She has established a pattern where she will make a bug change, hold the progress for 2 days, loose a little ground and then leap forward again. As of today the baby has really dropped and Bea is rolling a bunch getting him into position. She has gotten super loose in her rump and tail-head and is loosing control of her tail. She is really crabby and has been walking around with her tail elevated the majority of the day now. Her udder just keeps on growing as well and her vulva has seemed to double in length overnight . Just waiting to the the "V" any day now. Now here are the pictures to prove it! I am staring to wonder if she might go before her due date... but since I said that ill be waiting until day 365


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Her bag has changed a lot since your last post of her udder development. I certainly hope she doesn't keep her legs crossed until a full year or more has passed.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> Her bag has changed a lot since your last post of her udder development. I certainly hope she doesn't keep her legs crossed until a full year or more has passed.


Me too! I haven't had a mare do that to me yet and I really don't want one to.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

More updates. Bea didn't loose any size on her udder in the past day. I was even able to express a little yellow fluid which was surprising. Bigger news is that she is losing her mucus plug. I washed and brushed her tail out yesterday and this afternoon there was bigs glods of slime all through it. I'm starting to think that she might not wait until April...


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't know anything about breeding but it sure doesn't sound like she will! Is she in the safe area yet? Can't remember how many days she is.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> More updates. Bea didn't loose any size on her udder in the past day. I was even able to express a little yellow fluid which was surprising. Bigger news is that she is losing her mucus plug. I washed and brushed her tail out yesterday and this afternoon there was bigs glods of slime all through it. I'm starting to think that she might not wait until April...


I hope she waits another week or two. I can't believe it's so close. This baby is going to be so pretty.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm excited for this baby! And we made it past 320!!! I've been bringing her in at night and just light monitoring through the night. She doesn't seem miserable enough yet to drop down and foal in my opinion. But at around 3 this morning she did start pushing her butt into the walls and helping hold them up. With as calm and steady she is during the night any change will be easy to catch so that's exciting. Here are pictures from this morning. I think she is just barely starting to V but not a ton yet. She is also producing yellow fluid and lost part of her mucus plug 2 days ago. Her rimo is a bowl of jello and she no longer has any resistance in her tail. I'm thinkin that I might get a 330 day baby


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

How's Bea doing?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah we need some sorta update.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Triple E said:


> And her due date is April Fools... I wouldn't expect less from Bea! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying


At least you'll have a ready made name for a filly! Dun Dashin April Fool!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I like that name!!! Bea is doing great. I had the vet out a few days ago just to make sure that everything was ok with as fast as she was going and to get a foalert sewed on. Vet said that the placenta isn't thickened at all and baby is already in position. She did loose some of her bag after the vet came out but this morning she wasn't as "v"ed and her vulva looked like it was trying to fall off and inside was darker than normal. Ph test is still holding at a 7.5 so we will see what she's wanting to do. Here are some belly pictures from yesterday still very V shaped and then this morning. And a tail picture because it is very obvious now how much the muscles have fallen away. I'll also added an udder pic to show how much she regressed. It is also after I got the ph sample so that really helps it look depleted. Sorry that she looks so horrible in these pictures but she is adamant about not squaring up anymore, let alone taking her nose out of her food.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She doesn't look like she's going to make it another week and a half, the baby looks like it's ready now.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

LoriF said:


> She doesn't look like she's going to make it another week and a half, the baby looks like it's ready now.


That's what I was thinking! But I'm starting to wonder...I'm not sure what to think about Bea right now. She no longer has a V and her ph did drop to a 7.1 today with a kinda beige milk. Her bag is getting pretty hard and hot but not a lot of milk, just a drop or two. I also think her bag can fill up quite a bit more. Could be that it's because she's a maiden but I dont know. She did pace a little bit last night but I chalked it up to the fact there was a bunch of wind. I'm starting to wonder if she will hold out for a few more weeks yet. She's dirty yet again in the picture but oh well, plus jubilee is in the background photo bombing ?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh! I forgot to add that today is day 330!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think she is quite ready but I don't think she is going to hold out weeks either. She looks like she's almost ready. lol


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Steady progress with Bea. Ph dropped to a 7 today and vulva has been droopy all day. Question to anyone following: how quick can the Ph drop? This evening Bea have thin white milk and I'm wondering if she might go sometime this week.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

From what I have read, the ph can drop fairly quickly. Usually when it gets into the low to mid sixes, they are pretty imminent.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Can't be quick enough! Still a 7 this morning so I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Quick update to prove I haven't forgotten to keep you guys posted. There is literally no changes in Bea. None. Nada. Zip.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> Quick update to prove I haven't forgotten to keep you guys posted. There is literally no changes in Bea. None. Nada. Zip.


And we wait


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok guys.... Here we go!!!!! Huge overnight changes! Didn't ph test her last night but there was still just a drop or two of milk and the only difference was that it wasn't salty but not really white and sure as heck not sweet. Went out this morning and bam!!!
Wax!!! And lots and lots of thick sticky white 
Calcium is at 1000 ppm and ph is at a 6.3/6.2ish. And since its April 2nd I'm even willing to believe her. Lots of fresh pretty straw is down and hopefully there will be a baby in the next few days :woot:

Ps vulva pic is before getting washed, I risked getting yelled at for a dirty foalert to accurately show how relaxed she is. However It was cleaned right after the picture was taken.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Baby will be coming very soon 
Can't wait to see what she has...
I wish I could remember what I had voted for in the thread poll ROFL


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

From everything that I have read, with the calcium that high and ph that low I bet it's tonight!!!! I never did milk test but I wanted to. It probably would have let me get more sleep than I did.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> From everything that I have read, with the calcium that high and ph that low I bet it's tonight!!!! I never did milk test but I wanted to. It probably would have let me get more sleep than I did.


Which may have given you a false sense of security. Even with milk tests you can miss a birth or have lots of really long nights. Milk can change extremely fast of come in extremely early. I think Dreamcatcher had a foaling thread last year or maybe the year before with a mare that seemed to have gone 2 weeks with her milk completely in (very high calcium readings doing milk tests) and bag was super engorged (big enough to look like a diary cow). She was extremely exhausted on that particular foal watch, but finally did get a happy end and good sleep.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Which may have given you a false sense of security. Even with milk tests you can miss a birth or have lots of really long nights. Milk can change extremely fast of come in extremely early. I think Dreamcatcher had a foaling thread last year or maybe the year before with a mare that seemed to have gone 2 weeks with her milk completely in (very high calcium readings doing milk tests) and bag was super engorged (big enough to look like a diary cow). She was extremely exhausted on that particular foal watch, but finally did get a happy end and good sleep.



I have read many peoples conversations about milk testing where they came to the conclusion that ph is a better indicator than calcium readings but I couldn't say whether that is absolutely true or not. Leave it to a mare to break another rule anyway. 

From my one and only experience, I had many sleepless nights and missed it by (estimate)30- 45 minutes anyway, lol. At least I got to see her standing still all wet.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh boy I sure hope she doesn't wait a few more weeks!!! She's pretty fidgity today, tail hasn't stopped moving and lots of kicking and biting her belly. Please let there be a baby soon! I still want a Dun colt with a snip but I voted for a solid bay filly because I fully anticipate Bea foiling my plans yet again!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm trying to be really good and not pester her and only watch from the camera. But I figured I would also keep our routine the same so I finally got to go look at her! Baby is 100% in the go position and she has more wax (I cleaned it off this morning) and her legs are covered in milk. Go Bea go!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

So exciting! Come on Bea!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Whoo Hoo! I bet tonight!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 342

I am very excited and proud to announce that at 1:53am Bea delivered an incredibly handsome bay dun colt. Was a tough delivery and Bea gave us all a huge scare about an hour after giving birth but everyone is settled down and doing well. Bea is completely enamored with Cash and has acted like a seasoned pro from his first breath on. Cash has a little star and a coronet band so she even gave me some white. He is exactly what I wanted and I am so pleased and proud of Bea. Everyone, meet Cash!!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats! Hope Bea continues to be ok!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Awww! He is adorable! Love his name!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

CONGRATS!! And even the color & gender you hoped for. You should go buy a lottery ticket. Hope both Bea and Cash continue to thrive. 

Of course there needs to be many more pics!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Such a good looking colt! Congratulations
Now you get to spam us with lots of pictures to keep us happy ;-)


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone! And don't worry there will many more pictures just as soon as the sun comes up


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Such a handsome boy, congrats! He looks so strong. What happened with Bea? Hope both keep doing well, and yes, we need many more pictures!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Bea wasn't able to get him out to start with, took is quite a while to actually get him free. Everything seemed good after that, Bea tore a little bit but nothing horrible. Passed a perfect placenta about 30 minutes after foaling then she kinda started to crash. Ended up just gushing blood everything she moved then went down and started rolling. I called the vet but she wasn't able to male it out. No idea what ended up happening but I got banamine into her and got the trailer hooked up. By the time I was ready to load her up both the bleeding and rolling had stopped and a little while later she perked up started talking to cash again, stood up and was fine. Only thing I can say is God is good.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yikes! Thankfully everything is okay. I'd assume the vet has seen them since then. Glad everything worked out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Ha, I thought it would be last night. I'm glad you got what you wanted, he's gorgeous. Hope Bea is still fine.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I couldn't resist adding more pictures!!! Bea had a bout of colic today and I've been growing grey. But banamine, liquids and a lot of walking and she finally passed some manure and started looking better. It's been a very long day but as of this evening they are both frolicking around and very content.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok a few more picture just because he's perfect


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

So handsome! <3


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Cash is 3 weeks old today! Bea is doing great and making sure that he is a happy tubby baby. So far she is being extremely successful.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

His little moon!!! 
Don't apologize for pictures! He is STUNNING!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Gorgeous boy, can't believe how great he looks! Glad they're both doing great, and definitely don't apologize for pictures!


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

He's adorable! I love his dorsal stripe! He'll definitely be breaking some ladies' hearts someday ;-)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's adorable, love his crescent moon. Nice little colt you have there, so pretty. Very happy for you that Bea is doing well. Don't pull out the gray hairs she has caused you, they multiply.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I know that this thread has been dormant for a VERY long time. But Cash sold earlier this summer as a 2yr old and I was looking pictures and videos of him under saddle and figured I should conclude his story here too. He is doing very well with his new owner but I don't expect to get a lot of updates on him from here one. He was a really cool little horse and I am so proud to see what a great minded colt Bea produced. Shes carrying her third colt right now and due in the next 30-40 days and I can't help but enjoy the bittersweet moments that come from the journey of the breeder.


----------

